#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Natural-Gas  2

## Esam

*    :*
** 
*                                (90%     )             .                   . 

                  .*
Mole Fraction
Compound

0.8407
Methane

0.0586
Ethane

0.0220
Propane

0.0035
i-Butane

0.0058
n-Butane

0.0027
i-Pentane

0.0025
n-Pentane

0.0028
Hexane

0.0076
Heptanes and Heavier


0.0130
Carbon Dioxide

0.0063
Hydrogen Sulfide

0.0345
Nitrogen

*1.0000*
*Total*


*                     .     *   700 BTU/scf**   1600  BTU/scf*       .
      :     *  Condensate  wells*   .      *   GOR**  100,000  scf/stb**   GOR**  100,000 scf/stb**  5,000 scf/stb**   GOR**   5,000 scf/stb *  .
                      3 :*
*1.  *   Associated  Gas* :        .
2.   (  )*   "Free Gas  * "*non-Asociated  gas* :              .
3. *   Condensate* :             .*
*  :*
*         260                       (*LNG*) .         600/1        .               45% .              .          5% - 15%             . 

    :
                        (   )       .        ǡ   5  (*psig*) .        70.000          .            5  (*psig*)      250  (*psig*) .
       (84      )       . 


                     "   "           .              260   .        100              ( ).                  .     " "               ().              .
    (*100  psig*)          129     .*

**   Sulfur  Content*:
            ( *  H2S*)             (  -  *   4  ppmv*)                 (  ) .*

**   Natural  Gas  Industry*:
                       1821                                     1000     1-2 .
             ( -  -  )                         ɡ        .
               .                           1934                   1951.
        1964                                       .          *   Underground  Storage*        .*
**   Natural  Gas   Reserves*:
         :   *  Proved  Reserves**  Potential  Reserves* .*
**   Proved  Reserves*                                      .*
**  Potential  Reserves*                     .         .
                                             .
      ( ) ( )        ɡ            *   650-5000  Tcf*       2000  *  1050  Tcf**   170  Tcf* 
     80%                                .*

**  Energy  Information  Administration*   2006        :
  1. *  1,688 Tcf*.
  2. *  944  Tcf*.
  3. *  910  Tcf*.
  4.   *   244  Tcf*.
  5.   *   213  Tcf*.
  6.  *   193 Tcf
*  7.  *   185 Tcf*.*


*  8.  *   162 Tcf.
*  9.   * 152 Tcf* .
 10.  * 112 Tcf*.

*  Gazprom*         80%         43   *   Compressor  Station*  155                    *  21  Tcf**   14.5  Tcf*  .
                                   .
  :
                                                                     2010     .
                                        2000     : 39%  - 23%   - 22%                .           .
            1                                    2010-2020  30%       60%   *   35  Tcf*            23%    28%                               .*
*:
1.*   Fundamentals  of Natural  Gas  Processing*.
2.*    Natural   Gas   Engineering   Handbook
*3.*    Natural   Gas   Production   Engineering,  Dr.   Adel   Sale


* 
* 
See More:    Natural-Gas  2

----------

